

Alan C. Kay: The Early History of Smalltalk (1993) - fniephaus
http://worrydream.com/EarlyHistoryOfSmalltalk/

======
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588316)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7926141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7926141)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1311282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1311282)

------
marvel_boy
Smallltalk is a dream language. It's tooling, syntax and productivity is years
ahead of anything. Take for example the Swift language. It's great, yes. But
when you see ppl admiring the interactive playground: this is the Transcript
windows available on Smalltalk 20-30 years ago !

~~~
zvrba
People who had to maintain complex financial systems would disagree. They were
slowly migrating to, IIRC, Java.

~~~
marvel_boy
Do you know what is the main novelty of last version of Java? Yes, "lambdas",
available on Smalltalk 30 years ago from day-one.

~~~
zvrba
Their reasons were maintainability due to static typing.

